# ND duck hunting sucks!!



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

But the fishin's GREAT!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

those are a couple nice whoppers!!!!


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

Release those hogs!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Are those bass small or is it just me?


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

What there are fish on that picture????


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy moly thats some nice a$$, I mean bass. dd:


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice BOUYES!!!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi mom! :rollin:

PS your implants still look good!


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

How come no one is complaining about her being in the boat parade - she must be a NR.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I wonder where I can get some floatation devices like that to have in my boat?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey, who added the bikini and the panties?? I saw that same picture a couple of years ago without!! Maybe the bass are different but I certainly recognize the rest of the picture!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Damn, bring that on...


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok, so the next category below this one reads video taping hunting.. why cant we video tape the fishing as well. With bouyes like it I would emagine the fishing went fast......lucky devil


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

How big do they need to be to make the Whopper club? Shouldn't she "release" them if they don't make minimum measurements?

I'm just sayin....

Ryan


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Where did you get the pictures of my WIFE?!?!?!?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

No way those Bass are real!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

The fishing is definitely better than the duck hunting!

[siteimg]5104[/siteimg]


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Speaking of hunting.....anybody need a generator for their trailer or hunting shack? See photo below...


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I think we found a topic we can all get along! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

deacon said:


> I think we found a topic we can all get along! :beer:


Fishing?

:lol:

Ryan


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I got yours beat 4curl! :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> I got yours beat 4curl! :lol:


Ok GP, either it is too naughty or technical difficulties have arisen!! 

SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!! 8)


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Heh heh, got it. Can't tell me those drakes are so stupid. :lol:


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

damn it i must have missed the pic! Someone send me i gotta see it now!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Choclab said:


> How come no one is complaining about her being in the boat parade - she must be a NR.


NR's like that are welcome in my blind anyday.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Goon said:


> Choclab said:
> 
> 
> > How come no one is complaining about her being in the boat parade - she must be a NR.
> ...


Werd (yes it was spelled wrong intentionally! :wink: )


----------

